# TBT Marketplace Rules: Real Money Sales, Chat/Spam Giveaways, My Nintendo Rewards



## Justin

_Note: No rules in this thread are new and have existed for years. This is just a roll-up of the previous three sticky threads in this board with some small clarifications added._

Here's a few TBT Marketplace specific rules you should be aware of when using the board...


*Real Money Sales*

Bells and collectibles are not allowed to be used for purchase or exchange of items representative of real money. See the following excerpt from our forum rules:



> *Do not sell, buy, trade, or give away the following:*
> 
> Forum bells or forum shop items in exchange for real money or items representative of real money.
> Animal Crossing bells, items, or villagers in exchange for real money or items representative of real money.
> Duplicated, hacked, or power-saved items in Animal Crossing.
> Any other item in conflict with our rules and guidelines.
> *Items representative of real money include, but are not limited to, the following: *
> 
> Gift cards.
> For-pay currencies from other websites, such as DeviantArt points, Pok?heroes nuggets, and Flight Rising gems.
> Download codes for games and other digital content, except codes obtained freely with My Nintendo Platinum Points.
> Physical items with real money value.
> The sale of The Bell Tree bells or shop items for real money or items representative of real money is strictly prohibited, whether organized on or off The Bell Tree. The bells or items purchased in such transactions will be removed with no refund, as it will be up to the buyer to arrange a refund with the seller. The Bell Tree and its staff will not be held liable for any refund that is not credited. The seller will face an extended account suspension from the forum and will not have their bells or items restored.



This rule serves to make our bell and collectible features more enjoyable and fair to use at The Bell Tree for everyone. Real-money sales make it harder for your fellow forum users to obtain their favourite collectibles fairly and it's also disrespectful to the staff of the forum who spend their free time running the events and creating the collectibles for free.


*Chat/Spam Giveaways*

Sometimes users like to host giveaway threads in the TBT Marketplace that encourage users to chat or post spam in order to win the giveaway. While we always love to see users host giveaways, these actually go against our post quality rules, so please do not make these types of threads here. Instead, The Basement board allows these posts to be made, as post quality rules aren't as strictly enforced there. Going forward, please keep all chatty threads in The Basement.

Remember there are plenty of more creative giveaway methods that you can use in the TBT Marketplace that don't involved repeated spam! You could have entrants guess a number (once), share their favourite joke, tell a personal story, solve a puzzle or riddle, or more.


*My Nintendo Rewards*

My Nintendo is Nintendo's new loyalty rewards program where you can earn free games by playing and purchasing Nintendo games. Generally, the trading of download codes is prohibited on The Bell Tree by our standard rules, however we allow select download codes to be traded if they can be obtained freely through My Nintendo. Follow this guide to know what is and isn't allowed in the marketplace.

*Platinum Points:* These points can be obtained through playing Nintendo mobile games like Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp, logging into Nintendo services like the eShop and Miiverse, and by connecting social media accounts. As these points are obtained through actions that do not involve real money, *download code rewards obtainable with Platinum Points are allowed to be traded on The Bell Tree and are exempt from our standard rules on items representative of real money.*

*Gold Points:* These points can only be obtained through purchasing Nintendo digital games on the Nintendo eShop with real money. As these points are solely obtained through actions that involve real money, *download code rewards obtainable with Gold Points are not allowed to be traded on The Bell Tree following our standard rules on items representative of real money.*


----------

